# Spring is coming! Show us your pics.



## InvaderZim

Spring is coming; that groundhog be damned!

I thought I'd start a thread to get us in the mood. Post up a pic or two weekly, of things in nature that are telling us spring is here.

_Surveyor_


----------



## waltny

Looks good Zim, its still not showing much signs around my place. I guess that what selective masking and color replacement is for...


----------



## wyogoob

Nice pic Zim. Is it a Downy or a Hairy?

Sorry, but no Spring pics from the Goob. Spring is 3 months away in Evingston.


----------



## wyogoob

I work everyday in the spring, but manage a few pics out and about.

Here's spring on the McKensie River in Oregon.


----------



## InvaderZim

wyogoob said:


> Is it a Downy or a Hairy?


Downy. Cute little female. A couple have been hanging around the place lately, and I think I will leave up the dead trees for them and other birds. You'd be surprised how much habitat a dead tree will provide for birds; nests, perches, loafing and singing sites. Perhaps I can get a pair of Kestrels to nest in the taller dead cottonwood.

We'll see.


----------



## Hellsangler69

I tried to find spring but this is the best I could do . Golf course is starting to green up . :lol:


----------



## maguro88

Every year, my almond tree tells me spring is here&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## mityrojo

Sitka spring


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Great pic guys.


----------



## wyogoob

Sandhill Cranes are coming into southwest Wyoming.

My pictures were all out of focus, had camera on macro mode!


----------



## Huntoholic

On the Drive Home along I-15.

Spring is here. Prescribe burn and Flowers in bloom.


----------



## waltny

Flowers from Japan, halfway aross the world or almost the other side depending on what way you go...

These are actually taken outside, but I used fill flash and stopped way down to completely kill the ambient light with a macro lens to be able to get close.

direct link in case it doesnt show up fully on your screen
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... rscrop.jpg


----------



## Huntoholic

Cactus in Bloom.


----------



## Nor-tah

From KSL. With a date stamp! 
[attachment=0:293cgj5y]32663.jpg[/attachment:293cgj5y]
This is screwing up plans for me this weekend.


----------



## maguro88

Spring pictures from Japan.

Heading back to US today. It was beautiful 3weeks!


----------



## Petersen

Wow, cherry blossoms. What a perfect time to be in Japan. Maybe someday, I will have to do just that.


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good one hells, your getting better.


----------



## Golfish

Took these today, they were the only flowers blooming so far


----------



## InvaderZim

Great pics form everyone!

Spring is getting here...kicking and screaming!


----------



## k2muskie

Willard last Sunday (5 Apr 09) our first soft water trip after ice off...

[attachment=1:eumm8f1z]willard -1.jpg[/attachment:eumm8f1z]

[attachment=0:eumm8f1z]willard -2.jpg[/attachment:eumm8f1z]

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Golfish

A little birdie told me that Spring is here.


----------



## LOAH

Saw these growing on a hillside while driving today. Had to pull it over for a sec.

[attachment=2:2cw05jpy]IMGP4584.jpg[/attachment:2cw05jpy]

[attachment=1:2cw05jpy]IMGP4586.jpg[/attachment:2cw05jpy]

[attachment=0:2cw05jpy]IMGP4587.jpg[/attachment:2cw05jpy]


----------



## lady amherst

Wow great shots guys, im gonna have to grab my camera and shoot some before the rain this weekend... ugh, the rain _/O


----------



## Hellsangler69




----------



## gdog




----------



## Hellsangler69

SWEET PIC , gdog


----------



## waltny

Nice shot on those tulips Hells. I would have liked to see a macro shot of that one you have in focus with the raindrops on it with the aspen being the blown out background of it to complement this one.


----------



## Hellsangler69

How about a cropped shot , just slightly .If that don't do it they are right out my door :lol: 








I'm learning that focus can be tough at night for this blind oldman . _(O)_ 
















I might try this again but with a higher ISO


----------



## waltny

Hells put that camera on a tripod and light paint them at night. You can use a strobe(flash) or flashlight. Set it in manual mode (M) and crank the aperture down(high number like f16 or f22 or something like that) and have a longer exposure 15-30 seconds and just shine the light on them. You can get a feel for how its going to go by chimping and adjusting settings from there.



Hellsangler69 said:


> How about a cropped shot , just slightly .If that don't do it they are right out my door :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning that focus can be tough at night for this blind oldman . _(O)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try this again but with a higher ISO


----------



## Steveb

Hellsangler, that second shot was great. Good mood. Thanks


----------



## waltny

if the board resizes this too small you can click below for full size
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... seball.jpg

Baseball


----------



## cwp

For me Spring is all about the turkey hunt!


----------



## Kraizee

Newbie at this but here you go...


----------

